# Tropheus



## dynamite07 (Oct 16, 2010)

Hey I just have a quick question. Hopefully I don't get flamed for this one. I was wondering if anyone has kept tropheus in a 40 gallon tank with the dimensions 48x13x16 or smaller. Just wondering what type you kept, how many and what the results were.

Thank you


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

HI there, Don't know a lot about tropheus, only really what i have researched. 

Don't worry you shouldn't get flamed, people just might try and educate you a bit more.. 

Based on their aggressiveness they do require quite a bit of space for territorial disputes and for others to get away from this. So lots of rock work and so forth. I would suggest a minimum of a 75 gallon for about 10 or so specimens but truthfully i'm thinking a minimum of a 90 gallon because you have to have them in groups of 10 or more i beleive.

I'm sure that some of the troph lovers out there could weigh in and place some comments on this....
cheers!!!
sheldon


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi,
I'm by no means an expert however I'm currently growing out a group of 22 Tropheus that will end up in my 90 Gallon tank.

I do think the tank you're suggesting is too small for a group of Tropheus because if you get a group that is too small there aren't enough fish to spread out the aggression from the dominant fish.

I suggest you check out the Troupheus Corner on Cichlid Forum:
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/tropheus_corner.php
--
Paul


----------



## dynamite07 (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks for the replies guys. I currently have 20 red moliros in a 75 gallon. They are about 2 inches each. I was just wondering what experience people had with these fish. They seem to be doing fine in my tank. The only difference between my tank and a 90 gallon is 3 inches in height, if I'm not mistaken. 

I've been researching online and people claim they have housed a colony in as small as 40 gallon breeder tanks! I find that hard to believe but who knows...Others say it's been done in 55 gallon tanks. I just wanted to know if it has been done by anyone on here. I agree with you both Sheldon and Paul. The spread of aggression is key with these guys. 

Anyone is welcome to add to any thoughts they might have or what has already been mentioned.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

I'd think the footprint is more important than the volume/height in this regard. Is the footprint 48x16?


----------



## dynamite07 (Oct 16, 2010)

For my 75 gallon it is 48 x 18. The height is 21inches. I believe the 90 gallon dimensions are usually 48 x 18 x 24.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

I think a 48x18 footprint tank is the limit for a group of 20 personally.

I've kept a group of 16 adults in a standard 75g tank for a short amount of time. I found that a dominant male would chase others all over the tank non stop. I tried changing the rockwork around and adding rocks but it didn't help much. 

I have used a 40g breeder to grow out troph juvies but I think a 48x13 footprint tank would be flirting with disaster for a full grown group.


----------



## dynamite07 (Oct 16, 2010)

Yeah I will definitely weed out some males as they get bigger if need be. I just went with 20 because I got them really small and thought growing them up together would be ok in a 75 gallon. 

I find if my trophs are really aggressive the noses of them turn pretty white. What I'd do at that point is feed them right away and kill the lights/or cover them for the rest of the day. This usually helps with agression. 

In your 75 gallon how many rockpiles did you have? Big or small?


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

I had two main rock piles because the dominant male took one and the rest had the other. They were fairly large.

I eventually added some big pieces of rock in the centre of the tank to cut of line a sight and it helped a tiny bit.


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

75 gallons is a perfect size aquarium for a group of 16-24 Tropheus. As for them being housed in smaller aquariums with smaller groups, it can be done, but it should really only be attempted by those who have experience with the fish. I currently have 20 Kambwimba in a 75 gallon with no issues. You'll have to be cautious about rogue males but I think you'll probably have no problem as long as your vigilant.

As far as aquascaping goes, I've had trophs in bare bottom aquariums, in aquariums with rocks along the entire back of the aquarium top to bottom and in tanks with one or two rockpiles. It really depends on your own aesthetic, no one wants to keep a fish tank they don't like the look of. Just be vigilant and watch your colony to see what works. You'll have to let them sort it out and the dynamic will change as they reach maturity and increase in size.

Back in the 80s and 90s we used to think that Tropheus were pairing fish, and most trophs were kept in this manner, which as you can imagine is difficult to do. Today the husbandry methods are a lot better and trophs, just like discus are much easier to keep.


----------



## bluegularis (May 12, 2010)

HI I believe that the Peel Region Aquarium Club will be having a guest speaker on Tropheus as their February meeting subject.

Check out their site at www.peelaquariumclub.org

Thanks


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

bluegularis said:


> HI I believe that the Peel Region Aquarium Club will be having a guest speaker on Tropheus as their February meeting subject.
> 
> Check out their site at www.peelaquariumclub.org
> 
> Thanks


Who's the speaker?


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

gucci17 said:


> Who's the speaker?


According to the website it's Klaus Schoening however it says the topic is C.A.R.E.S. Project or Tropheus Species.
--
Paul


----------



## dynamite07 (Oct 16, 2010)

Gucci 17 I agree with you. That is why I have four small rockpiles in my tank. There's one in front, back, right and left of the tank. This cuts their attack and it is spaced out enough so that one male can't control two rockpiles. I'll see how this method shapes out long term and I'll let you know. 

Thanks for the input darkside. I'll definitely keep a close eye on them. I never knew about tropheus being pairing fish. I can imagine the failures it created back then?

bluegularis thanks alot for that link. I can't go on the 17th I have a mid term at 7pm  I'll look into getting a membership once this course is completed. 

I really appreciate all the input from everyone. Thanks alot guys.


----------

